# A funny You Tube commercial for Woodworkers and Baseball fans



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Possibly too close to the truth…


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Pretty good!


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Funnnieee, Love the dog leaving the scene..


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

haha!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Nice! Do they care about the world series in China?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be MY nail gun


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Looking down the barrel of the gun and pulling the trigger looks like a contestant for the Darwin Awards.

http://darwinawards.com/darwin/darwin2000-04.html


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah. I wondered what was up with that too Karson.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I just clicked on it and it said it was no longer available.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

It's still there, zuki. You just have to wait that NL half hour. (Ducking)


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Seems to be working here…

That's a very sobering thought, Mot. There must be distractions we aren't even aware of in China…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks that brightened my day.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Lol….I thought it was anything made on Friday afternoons.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Doug. nothing like a woodie with a sense of humour.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Still laughing!! LOL


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I had that gun! E-bay!

Bob


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Nope . . . still not there. Must be a storm over the Gulf of St. Lawrence stopping it from getting here.

It still says "We're sorry, this video is no longer available"

Douglas . . . can you PM me the YouTube link.

I really want to see it now.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

I recognize that guy… I sold him that nail gun from our Used Tool Store!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

That is hilarious!


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you soo much for posting this I really needed to laugh this morning.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Isn't that gun the one you personally refurbished Blake? LOL!

Excellent video Doug!


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

Thats funny.Scary, but funny.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hey Karson';

I too thought what an idiot, looking down the "barrell" and squeezing the trigger.

About a month ago, I saw on the news a would be armed robber did the same thing. He tried to shoot the store clerk, but his gun missfired. So he looked down the barrell and squeezed off another round. This time it worked.

Needless to say his career was short lived.

Appears the chamber was empty on the first attempt.

Lee


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

oh the poor bank teller!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Karma meets the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Too funny….defiantly a Darwin candidate…both the user and guy on the assembly line.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

FINALLY . . . way to funny.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Funny video. I guess we could rename the nailer, "the Darwinian nailer".

Dalec


----------

